# Baggage allowance using Aer Lingus + BA to USA



## Paddylast (30 Aug 2011)

There are some threads about baggage allowances on the site but nothing definite in the replies in relation to my query.
Does anyone know which baggage allowance applies (AL or BA) when one is traveling using both airlines i.e. AL Dublin - London, and BA London to San Francisco.  I have been trying to contact AL using their 818365044 number for the last 48 hours and keep getting an engaged tone!!  BA allow 23kg for the US flight but AL only allow 15kg on their normal Dublin/London flights.  It is impossible to find this information on their website. BA tell me it depends on the rules of the particular airline. Talk about going around in circles.  
Would appreciate if anyone answer has experienced using Al and BA on such flights and what allowance applied.
Many thanks.


----------



## shesells (30 Aug 2011)

It depends on whether you booked the flights separately or on one ticket. If you booked each sector separately then each airline's policy applies to their flights. If they are on the one ticket, you get the benefit of the larger allowance.


----------



## Staples (30 Aug 2011)

shesells said:


> It depends on whether you booked the flights separately or on one ticket. If you booked each sector separately then each airline's policy applies to their flights. If they are on the one ticket, you get the benefit of the larger allowance.


 
Are you sure about this?  

I'm in a similar position to the OP (Dublin to US via London) and was advised to the contrary by the (Air New Zealand) operator with whom I booked.


----------



## Sunny (30 Aug 2011)

Staples said:


> Are you sure about this?
> 
> I'm in a similar position to the OP (Dublin to US via London) and was advised to the contrary by the (Air New Zealand) operator with whom I booked.


 
If it is on the one ticket, you are entitled to the higher allowance on the DUB-LON leg. Do you have an Air New Zealand ticket saying DUB-LON-US?


----------



## Staples (30 Aug 2011)

The (electronic) ticket says Dublin to LA via London.


----------



## addob (30 Aug 2011)

I have booked with BA and flown Dublin to London twice with Aer Lingus and then onward with BA to Montreal.

We had the full BA allowance, I even e-mailed them ahead of time to get it in writing in case there were problems with checkin at Dublin but there weren't.


----------



## Sunny (30 Aug 2011)

Staples said:


> The (electronic) ticket says Dublin to LA via London.


 
Presume you are flying British Midland to London. I am nearly 100% sure you are entitled to the higher allowance. You certainly are on Aer Lingus/BA flights as I have done it a few times recently and with other airline combinations.


----------



## Staples (30 Aug 2011)

Sunny said:


> Presume you are flying British Midland to London. I am nearly 100% sure you are entitled to the higher allowance. You certainly are on Aer Lingus/BA flights as I have done it a few times recently and with other airline combinations.


 
I'm on AL to London so good to know I'm on the higher allowance without having to pay extra.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Paddylast (30 Aug 2011)

*Baggage allowance AL & BA*

Thanks to all for your clear and definitive replies and good to know that sense prevails by allowing the BA baggage allowance from Dublin. 

My ticket is issued from BA with the first leg operated by AL so it is just one ticket and the bags are checked right through to San Francisco.  We can choose our seats on the BA flight online beforehand too which is great.

Thanks again folks.


----------



## Sunny (30 Aug 2011)

Staples said:


> I'm on AL to London so good to know I'm on the higher allowance without having to pay extra.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


 
That's a bit odd if you booked the flight directly with Air New Zealand because they code share with British Midland. You might be on seperate tickets by the sounds of it.


----------



## Staples (30 Aug 2011)

The BM option they offered on their site involved lengthy stopovers at Heathrow both ways. so I rang them and asked for alternatives.  Hence the AL alternative.

Will check again whether there are implications for baggage.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Mongola (1 Sep 2011)

Sunny said:


> If it is on the one ticket, you are entitled to the higher allowance on the DUB-LON leg. Do you have an Air New Zealand ticket saying DUB-LON-US?


 
+1, absolutely correct


----------

